

Satya Nadella’s Email, Decoded - zorpner
http://expletiveinserted.com/2014/07/13/satya-nadellas-email-decoded/

======
1123581321
I notice none of the parts about changing management and employee evaluation
tactics came through your translation. To a Microsoft insider, is that just
noise, or do you think that Satya will improve the way management is done at
MS?

~~~
ethomson
The fiscal year _just_ ended and employees haven't even had their first
evaluation in the new system yet. (One could argue that the new system is just
more of the same, but I don't agree yet; certainly I think it's too soon to
tell.)

Or maybe I misunderstood your question.

(Disclaimer: Microsoftie.)

~~~
1123581321
You understood it right - thanks.

